# Stupid dumb goats :)



## TAH (Jul 3, 2016)

5 Of our goats broke into the hay part of the barn. They ate a bunch of alfalfa, just wondering if they would be ok. Our billy would eat till he died so he is super fat. .


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 3, 2016)

not sure but tagging others for you @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag @OneFineAcre @Pearce Pastures


----------



## micah wotring (Jul 3, 2016)

IDK
I hope they don't get sick.
I just had to click on this thread when I saw the title!
Had to laugh! Sorry

Goats can be fun or they can also not. XD


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 3, 2016)

They should be fine. They may have off stools from the sudden change. Just keep an eye on them. As long as they are moving about  they should be ok. Do they get alfalfa normally?


----------



## TAH (Jul 3, 2016)

Okay. They are still moving around. Alfalfa is the only type of hay they get. They just don't get it 24/7.


----------



## TAH (Jul 3, 2016)

It is fine @micah wotring. When I found them I was laughing and very upset.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 3, 2016)

They should be just fine. My herd usually gets fed alfalfa twice a day but this weekend I was at my son's wedding so they got fed their daily ration in one feeding. They did just fine.


----------



## TAH (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 4, 2016)

They don't sound so stupid to me...they broke out. That takes coordinated effort and I am sure they were in collusion with each other on the finer details of escape. They broke in.....they knew where the food was kept and as a group, they went for it. Safety in numbers, right? They gobbled all they could, as fast as they could, and probably had one of them on lookout, watching for you. "Hurry! Eat faster! Here she comes!"


----------



## chiques chicks (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

Might mean they just need more groceries than what you're providing them. If you were hungry, you'd do what was necessary to get to more food too. And if you're gonna break in and steal food, why not go for the good stuff? Maybe a flake twice a day isn't enough?


----------



## TAH (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't see how they can't be hungry. They get 2 acres of pasture that is super tall. Plus the get 4 flakes of hay a day.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 5, 2016)

Our goats get hay all day long as much as they want to eat plus the pasture and grain.....i cant believe im having a hard time keeping weight on the does 

But yeah they should be just fine, if they were laying over flat on their side and not moving i would be worried otherwise i wouldnt.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

The fact that the pasture is "super tall" indicates that the goats aren't eating it down. They can be incredible picky eaters and they much prefer browse to graze... from what I've heard, many will eat the woody weeds and leave the grasses... Cut some tree branches and give them to the goats. I'll bet they go nuts over the leaves and bark   Most folks that have goats have a good quality hay available to them 24/7. One of the problems many encounter is "waste" hay where the goats pull it out of the feeder onto the ground and then won't eat it, or pee/poop on it then won't eat it (maybe they're making a statement? better quality please?) But I think that's more a feeder design issue... I don't know... Just throwing it out there.


----------



## TAH (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for your input. There pasture has black berries, oak trees, pine, and all different kinds of grass seeds.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2016)

Ahhhhh  sweet! Pampered divas the lot aye?


----------

